# RIP Gizzy



## bluemoon (Feb 28, 2007)

*5th Sept 95 - 19th Feb 07*
_My darling Baby passed away so suddenly. one week he was playing,eating and doing all the things he loved, the next week he was having horrible seizures, they crippled his tiny body, he developed at an alrming rate a brain tumor. I had to make the decision to end his life. A decision I will always find hard to live with. He was my world, we shared so much. My world is not the same now.........._









*REST IN PEACE DARLING, WAIT FOR ME*


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
(((hugs)))


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. I know how much it hurts.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... so sorry to hear this. It's always a heart-wrenching time to make that decision for your baby. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

What a beautiful cat. So sorry of your loss.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand how deeply this hurts.  Your Gizzy was a beautiful cat, a satiny, lovely pet. I pray that your pain will ease soon. Many blessings.


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

So sorry for your sudden loss


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind replys. 
Its been almost 3 weeks now without my baby, and its still hurting like crazy. I am not coping very well, my doctor has given me anti-depressants and sleeping pills to help me through. I dont know if they are helping really. This is so hard.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand. I'm sure all of us who have lost pets know how terrible it is. I still get tears in my eyes when I think of every pet I have had. You can't turn off love. What might help is a visit to a shelter. There might be a kitten or cat who needs you desperately. You won't forget Gizzy, but there is unlimited room in your heart for love. Have you read this? The tears are inevitable. God bless. 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11824


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant Hugs! RIP beautiful kitty!


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 28, 2007)

*a month*

Its been a month now since my Gizzy left me, and my heart still breaks everyday. I dont think I will ever deal with losing him.... its so hard


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bluemoon, perhaps a walk through a shelter would help. There is unlimited room in your heart, and although you can't replace your baby, there is a kitten or cat who would love you, and you might save a life. Until that time, I wish you blessings.


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: a month*



bluemoon said:


> Its been a month now since my Gizzy left me, and my heart still breaks everyday. I dont think I will ever deal with losing him.... its so hard


We understand, it's been 3 months since my Dixie went to the Bridge. I still am upset and heartbroken, but it helps me knowing that she is pain free at the bridge. RIP Gizzy.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

*HUGS* So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was a handsome one. I love that picture.You are in my thoughts. Hugs out to you.


----------



## nankeen80 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Bluemoon,

I know how u feel, u ve been with Gizzy for almost 12 years. Its hard to get over the pain. When I learn of my cat death, I too feel like my life lose its meaning and a part of me is dying slowly. I cry every time i miss him, it hurt so much knowing that i never able to see him again. For a few days, I cry non-stop, fortunately my boyfriend help me get over the grieve. My cat hold a special place in my heart that no one can ever replace. Nevertheless, life still has to move on.

P/S My cat look like yours.


----------

